# Q-Code



## Glyndwr (Jul 8, 2008)

Following the question about the Morse code I cannot remember who invented the Q-Code. We have all used this to the extreme but I cant for the life of me remember it's origin. QSQ - I will always remeber this as Quick Send Quack or Is there a doctor on board?

I wonder whether it is still taught anywhere?


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

Some Q-codes are still used in aviation - QFE, QNH, QDM, QTE and (unofficially) QSY.

Then, of course, there were QLF (Please try sending with your left foot) and QFO (Go away).

Rob


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

When I was a kid a R/O named me "QRM".


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

When Q's have failed, and you're doubt.
Think 4Q2, and tap it out.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

sorry.....

.... and you're in doubt ....

(takes double triode out of head and polishes the pins).


----------



## Don Armour (May 20, 2008)

G4UMW said:


> Some Q-codes are still used in aviation - QFE, QNH, QDM, QTE and (unofficially) QSY.
> 
> Then, of course, there were QLF (Please try sending with your left foot) and QFO (Go away).
> 
> Rob


Rob, there's also QNE (Standard Pressure Setting - 1013.2 Hpa) and QFU (Runway magnetic bearing), both decodes are precis of the full definitions.

Don


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

Don Armour said:


> Rob, there's also QNE (Standard Pressure Setting - 1013.2 Hpa) and QFU (Runway magnetic bearing), both decodes are precis of the full definitions.
> 
> Don



I'd forgotten those, Don - I've only been working in aviation for 27 years! 


Rob


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

I'd learnt QFU? as Runway in use? Example Reply QFU23 for runway 23, but never heard that Q code used yet.


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

mikeg said:


> I'd learnt QFU? as Runway in use? Example Reply QFU23 for runway 23, but never heard that Q code used yet.


It's probably fallen foul of the censor!


Rob


----------



## Don Armour (May 20, 2008)

QFU can still be found on many Airfield Approach Charts, a more accurate definition is "Runway orientation" (NO, I'm NOT kidding!!)

Runways are numbered according to their magnetic orientation, rounded up or down, e.g. Runway 24 at RAF Lyneham lies on a bearing (QFU) of 244 degrees magnetic and when it was on 245 degrees or more, it was runway 25. 

It's not normally used in communications, in fact most aircrews who ask, ask for the QDM, not strictly correct for a runway heading, it's the magnetic bearing to a landing aid such as an ILS, so if it's an offset aid, then it won't be the same as the runway heading. Clear as mud??

Some web links for those who are interested in Q and Z Codes

http://www.kloth.net/radio/qcodes.php

http://www.kloth.net/radio/zcodes.php

The parent site has loads of information on various aspects of radio

http://www.kloth.net/radio/

And this site, I think, has some of the older definitions of both Codes (I haven't read them all!!)

http://www.ussindependence.us/acp_131.htm

Don


----------

